# Caddy puppy pics!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, it's that time again!
They will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.

[attachment=28507:IMG_6541.jpg]

[attachment=28508:IMG_6572.jpg]
zzzzz
[attachment=28509:IMG_6579.jpg]

[attachment=28510:IMG_6580.jpg]


[attachment=28511:IMG_6581.jpg]

[attachment=28512:IMG_6582.jpg]

[attachment=28513:IMG_6585.jpg]

[attachment=28514:IMG_6593.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

cute pics! I just love Maltese babies :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

And they call it puppy love...............................Stacy they are so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Now I'm better -- I've had my fix! 

Thanks for the new photos, Stacy ... they are beyond precious. I've run out of words ...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: SO CUTE!!! These boys have so much personality!! They are just like human babies!! I love the one of the baby sleeping with his mouth open and the one with the baby sleeping with his paw on his head!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Enjoy the little guys while you can - they grow up so fast. My goodness they're cute!!! :wub: It's such fun watching the changes as they grow. Thank you so much for letting us share their progress.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

They are adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! What amazing little sprites!! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh Myyyyyyy Gosssssssh!!!!!

I want them all. Let me see.....8 hours to get to you.....then I can sit and love them. :wub: 

Marsha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they are gorgeous, I love looking at puppy pictures :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Thank you for sharing them Stacy, they sure are growing fast


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

They are so precious they make me want to sqeeze one!  I'll just go try to corral Midis and squish him instead. 

Cyndi


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwww!!!! Love the 3-8 wk stages.....they get so cute and they start getting a lot of personality.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Nobody is helping my puppy fever. :HistericalSmiley: Those babies are just so darn precious! They look so soft already!!! :wub: :wub:

Not at all trying to hijack your thread but I had to share. Kosmo was looking at your babies and making a whining sound-it was so cute!!! :wub: 










:smrofl:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you, thank you!

the first thank you is for starting a new thread. yay. :chili: 

the second thank you is for sharing such wonderful pics of your babies. :aktion033: they are absolutely adorable. :wub: i wouldn't want to be in your position when you have to home them. i wouldn't be able to do it. 
so...to spare your sorrow, you should just send them all here to me, you know i'll take very good care of them and i'll offer plenty of pictures to show their progress.... so you'll be able to see them grow and all that jazz. k? :biggrin: k.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!! Wow, they are sooooooooooo precious and adorable :wub: :wub:. It must be so exciting having them around!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Nobody is helping my puppy fever. :HistericalSmiley: Those babies are just so darn precious! They look so soft already!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Not at all trying to hijack your thread but I had to share. Kosmo was looking at your babies and making a whining sound-it was so cute!!! :wub:
> 
> ...


OMG CUTEST PIC EVER!!!

I think he was trying to tell you something, hehe.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahhhh Stacy, they are gorgeous. Their hair looks so bright white. I haven't been on SM lately, busy with my little guy and I am afraid I might get puppy fever again. :smheat: It's going to be real hard to part with those little munchkins.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha-I think so! :smheat: Dang, them are some cute babies!! :wub: :wub: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457829
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!! :wub: :wub: They are getting cuter by the day!! I LOVE open mouth shots! You can see their little gums!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Look at those BEAUTIES!! I want to puppy sit!! I'll be in CA in Dec. you, hubby and kids go somewhere and I'll puppy sit! lol

They must be so much fun to watch grow!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

They get cuter and cuter every pic you post :smheat: The second pic is just fantastic, I love it!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, how sweet they are :smheat:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oooohh and aaaahh just don't cut it when it comes to those boys. They are scrumptious, Stacy.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Unbearably cute! I want to kiss their fluffy white heads.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, those pups are just so cute :wub: 
They are truly adorable :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh just the most precious pictures. There aren't even words to describe ..... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. Keep them coming. :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Can they get any cuter?!?! OMG, I would never get anything done with pups around!!! They are truly precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are so cute. I feel so privileged to have seen those little guys!  They really are just precious. :wub:

Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, I'm in love. :wub: I want one  the boys have really grown. They have so much hair now. Can you see what therir personalities are like? How's mommy Cady doing?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

they are tooo adorable. Are you favoring one of them? They are all gorgeous though. I am so jealous!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are scrumptous!! Thanks for sharing - all the pics are cute, but that last one is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First, it's so hard to believe that it's already been 3 weeks since we were all sitting here biting our nails and TRYING to give advice. :biggrin: 

I love, love, love :wub: :wub: :wub: their heads. This is going to be a gorgeous litter. Caddy should be proud of this one. I bet you will be able to finish all 3 of them.

And now, of course, I want puppies. I miss having puppies around. I love watching them and looking at how cute they are and their little fat tummies and their little yawns and their puppy breath....and on, and on and on. Lacie and Tilly, however, say that they're glad they won't have to be mommas. :smheat:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG.......are those adorable....I love the little one yawning....

And Lillady-that pic of Kosmo watching the screen is just too adorable.....I don't think I would've believed it if I didn't see it!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what precious little baby boys. :wub: They're sooooo adorable. Do they have names yet?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

You are so lucky I don't live anywhere near you. I'd be knocking on your door everyday asking to hold those precious little puppies. Especially the yawner. :biggrin: 

Carla & Shotzi
I'll understand if you take out a restraining order on me.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What truly lovely pups - I'd keep them ALL :wub: Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Stacy ~ I don't know what to say. They are AWESOME!!! What gorgeous pups. That last pic is just too cute. :wub: :wub: 


Good job, Girlfriend!!! You, and mommy, must be VERY proud. I know how proud I am of you.


You are one cool chickadee, that's for sure. You ROCK :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

They are just sooooooooooooooo precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

New pics of the babies! They are starting to play fight with each other which is the cutest.thing.ever. 

[attachment=28565:IMG_6622.jpg]

[attachment=28566:IMG_6624.jpg]

[attachment=28567:IMG_6632.jpg]

[attachment=28568:IMG_6645.jpg]

[attachment=28569:IMG_6657.jpg]

[attachment=28570:IMG_6663.jpg]

[attachment=28571:IMG_6691.jpg]

I jsut love these little guys and thank you for allowing me to share them with you!! Caddy is still the best mom evah :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

::thud::






:wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm totally gonna kidnap one of those puppies! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, you are killing me with cuteness!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: stunning :wub: wow those boys look like Caddy. How lucky you are :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! The look sooooo awake! When I saw them (yes, that's right! tee hee!) they were mostly sleeping, but still charming! Those close-ups are great!!!!!!

:wub: :wub: :wub:

Robyn & Lucy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH my stars!! Look at those short little legs and those fat little tummies :wub: - oh, you must be in puppy HEAVEN!!! I'm so envious - box up some puppy breath - and send it to me!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow! The look sooooo awake! When I saw them (yes, that's right! tee hee!) they were mostly sleeping, but still charming! Those close-ups are great!!!!!!
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Robyn & Lucy[/B]


Heh. When you saw them they weren't playing like they are now, and now, they are only awake and playing for maybe 5 min tops before they pass out again. Kind of like this pic that I just took
[attachment=28573:IMG_6708.jpg]


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL! That is too Funny! :HistericalSmiley: Cutest thing ever!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Heh. When you saw them they weren't playing like they are now, and now, they are only awake and playing for maybe 5 min tops before they pass out again. Kind of like this pic that I just took
[attachment=28573:IMG_6708.jpg]
[/QUOTE]


OMG, this is just toooooo cute! I love watchng your puppies grow up. :biggrin: Keep those pics coming!!!

Cathy A


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH my stars!! Look at those short little legs and those fat little tummies :wub: - oh, you must be in puppy HEAVEN!!! I'm so envious - box up some puppy breath - and send it to me!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Im in LOVE!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those little buds are so cute!!!!!! Between that little crew and Caira's win this weekend, you have to be beeming, congratulations!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: AWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Puppies -- I must have puppies. :wub: I love puppies :wub: I want puppies. :wub: 

They are just adorable. Way to go Caddy. Good Mommie :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There's got to be a law against three things being that cute in one picture. I'm over the moon in love.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Puppies -- I must have puppies. :wub: I love puppies :wub: I want puppies. :wub:
> 
> They are just adorable. Way to go Caddy. Good Mommie :aktion033:[/B]



I think you need puppies, oh yes. Then we can watch them grow up! *nods*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> There's got to be a law against three things being that cute in one picture. I'm over the moon in love.[/B]


aww thank you!! I'm getting pretty darn attached, I have to admit


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

incredibly adorable ...what more can I say....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Stacy, you are killing me with these cute pics b/c I just want to love on your lil boys!!!! :wub: How lucky...you have three gorgeous girls and three adorable lil boys!!! I bet that your house is a fun place!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok you already know how much I love your boys, :wub: my gosh they just keep getting cuter :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> New pics of the babies! They are starting to play fight with each other which is the cutest.thing.ever.
> 
> [attachment=28565:IMG_6622.jpg]
> 
> ...


Great pictures Stacy!! What do I have... 2 or 3 weeks beforewe are at that stage? I can't wait!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is just so much fun sharing all these new babies with all you new moms and dad. Keep those daring pictures coming.
Since I have intention of every being involved in breeding, it's great to see how the pups develop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Look at their darling ears! They were tiny pink triangles that stuck straight up, now they look like Maltese ears. Wow, they change so fast. They are so precious Stacy!! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sooooooooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These little guys just turned 3 weeks, so just a few short weeks,it's sooo amazing how quickly these puppies change! Any new pics of your little ones?



> Look at their darling ears! They were tiny pink triangles that stuck straight up, now they look like Maltese ears. Wow, they change so fast. They are so precious Stacy!! :biggrin: :wub:[/B]


I know, they seem to change every day. They are starting to look like baby maltese now instead of little nekkid things. :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: precious!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so cute. I am so getting the want to have another puppy urge. Since Ward is going to buy a house to flip I may just have some leverage.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how sweet-just when I didn't think they could possibly get any cuter :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh. My. God. I am dying of the cuteness of those puppies in post 40. Gracious, they are so cute. I wish I could have them all to snuggle right now!!! :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Stacy, they are soooooooooo adorable!! :wub: It seems like just yesterday they were born, my how time goes by fast!!
Have you heard them growl yet?

Destiny's pups have started to play with each other as well. And yesterday one of them growled at me, it was the cutest thing!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG arent they growing up, kind of, they are absolutelky gorgeous, keep those pics coming...please?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cute! :wub: Cute! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :wub: :w00t: I don't even know what to say. they are beyond cuteness now.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

They are just so precious. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

New pics of the pups! You'll note a common theme in this series- these pups sleep a lot, hehe.
[attachment=28719:IMG_6722.jpg]
So tie-tie
[attachment=28720:IMG_6725.jpg]
the legs sticking up in this pic made me laugh, for some reason, LOL. This is the one we used to call Gigantore but his new name is Columbus because he liked to explore.

[attachment=28721:IMG_6734.jpg]
More feet sticking up in the background

[attachment=28722:IMG_6780.jpg]
zzz
[attachment=28725:IMG_6712.jpg]
The remote control makes a fine pillow

[attachment=28726:IMG_6716.jpg]


Feeling sleepy yet? *yawns* Think it's time for a nap.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh well, after I saw those pics I will sleep sooo well...and dream of those cute little creatures :wub: :wub: 
it must be sooo nice to have such little babies there and watch them, smell them, feel them.

wonderful.
thank you for those pictures*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I looked at post 76 and saw sweet Heini  Found the babies on Post 75 and omg-they just get sweeter and sweeter don't they? And yes-that made me sleepy-I think I'll go take a nap :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh they are beautiful! :wub: how can you stand it!? :w00t:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wait, one of them woke up for a few min
[attachment=28733:IMG_6806.jpg]

[attachment=28734:IMG_6827.jpg]

[attachment=28735:IMG_6828.jpg]

[attachment=28736:IMG_6829.jpg]

They yawn as much as they sleep, LOL


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: just precious!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They are so ADORABLE!!! I'm so envious!! What sweeties - I couldn't stand leaving them!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All I want for a Christmas is a little white fluff  well I can dream can't I?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those babies are just cutest things ever. Don't we have more new puppies that owe us pictures, (Steve and Andrea)
Just can't enough of those precious babies.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> New pics of the pups! You'll note a common theme in this series- these pups sleep a lot, hehe.
> [attachment=28719:IMG_6722.jpg]
> So tie-tie
> [attachment=28720:IMG_6725.jpg]
> ...



They are getting cute and chubby ... KIDNAP time ... (evil laugh) ...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just cannot take it!!! Their cuteness is overwhelming!!!!! :wub: :wub: They are beyond precious!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWW omigod they are sooooo adorable!! I love all 3 of them


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Stacy - this is really one of the cutest pictures in the universe. The three stooges, but beautiful.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Stacy they are just the sweetest!! It must such a wonder watching them grow. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
How is Miss Caddy? Is she well recovered from her surgery?


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

The one with his feet up in the air is so adorable! LOL When they're awake they yawn, so they just go back to sleep!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww and more Awwwwwwwww, what adorable pictures of such a lot of cuteness :wub: :wub: :wub: 
How wonderful it must be to watch these little angels grow, sleep and play, you are so lucky Stacy


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL :wub: - who is the keeper ? . Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy the boys are growing up so fast. They are so pretty. Are you still taking a liking to the same one?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh, Stacy - this is really one of the cutest pictures in the universe. The three stooges, but beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, the three stooges -- a PERFECT name for them!! They look so cute when they sleep, I have to admit. I am having sooo much fun with these little guys!



> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Stacy they are just the sweetest!! It must such a wonder watching them grow. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> How is Miss Caddy? Is she well recovered from her surgery?[/B]


Every day, they seem to change and do something different. They are finding their voices and can I just say that it is one of the cutest things I have ever seen? They get kissed a minimam of 100x a day. I can't stop, LOL. Miss Caddy is doing wonderfuly, when I let her out of the pen, she is still my same adorable and sweet Caddy. She takes such good care of her babies, I'm so lucky. :wub: 



> Stacy the boys are growing up so fast. They are so pretty. Are you still taking a liking to the same one?[/B]


Thank you so much! I actually have two favorites, the 'first' one I had picked out and his look alike, the one we call Squealy. It will be a tossup to see who will be my next show dog! Of course, that is if everything out turns out ok.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are soooooooooo freaking adorable!! I think I would just stare at them all day, lol. :wub: :wub:


----------

